# Hand dryers in restrooms



## WIREDOG (May 27, 2007)

Anyone know if electric hand dryers are required to be gfi protected? They are dedicated circuits, hard wired, and nowhere near a sink, my thought was no. Any thoughts?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

GFCI protection from 210.8 only applies to receptacles.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Check the installation instructions with the dryer. None of the ones I've done have required it but you never know.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Check the installation instructions with the dryer. None of the ones I've done have required it but you never know.


Agree. 
I've put in a few and never noticed it being required.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Agree.
> I've put in a few and never noticed it being required.


same here.


----------

